# Udemy Music Theory Courses



## jononotbono (Oct 24, 2017)

So, I'm trying to get up to speed with at least grasping basic music theory and came across these Udemy Courses of which are on a great deal at the minute. Have to be honest, I'm 50% through the first of three Comprehensive bundles (1, 2 and 3) and understanding more about Music Theory than I have ever before so perhaps they might come in use for someone else that lives at VI-C.

https://www.udemy.com/music-theory-complete/

And yes, I understand Transcribing music is the best way to go but if you have pretty much zero knowledge in music theory and can't even read notation then this is probably a good start. 

Jono


----------



## Bohrium (Oct 24, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> So, I'm trying to get up to speed with at least grasping basic music theory and came across these Udemy Courses of which are on a great deal at the minute. Have to be honest, I'm 50% through the first of three Comprehensive bundles (1, 2 and 3) and understanding more about Music Theory than I have ever before so perhaps they might come in use for someone else that lives at VI-C.
> 
> https://www.udemy.com/music-theory-complete/
> 
> ...



Yes ... and it goes up to part 9 ... if I haven't missed any


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 24, 2017)

Bohrium said:


> Yes ... and it goes up to part 9 ... if I haven't missed any



Yeah, I bought all 3 bundles. £10 each!? Insanely good value and really well taught.


----------



## Bohrium (Oct 24, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah, I bought all 3 bundles. £10 each!? Insanely good value and really well taught.


OK, good to know ... I'm sure I can use a refresher.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 24, 2017)

I also bought the bundle because of the price, though I have a lot of theory books. The teacher is great, explains well. And the lectures are divided to short videos, which are easy to watch in bus or where ever.


----------



## JPComposer (Oct 24, 2017)

I did Jonathan Peter's Composition 1&2 on Udemy last year. In fact, the piano sonatina in my signature was my final project for it, and while it may be a bit crappy I knew nothing at the start of the course.

I decided yesterday that I wanted to try scoring to picture so I bought Askvideo's two Cubase 8 scoring courses, and now I've just got Jason Allen's Scoring bundle for £10! so thanks for the heads up Jono. Along with Alain's courses these'll keep me busy for a year or so.

Edit: don't waste your money on the Askvideo Cubase scoring courses - 15 minutes of useful info dragged out over two hours


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up, Jono! 

I snapped up the music theory and film scoring bundles! 

I already learned basic music theory and harmonic writing but the udemy courses come with a lot of videos and audio materials. They must be informative.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 24, 2017)

Anything to help us get better right?


----------



## Naoki Ohmori (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone knows how often udemy courses go on sale? I'm interested in the Chord progression: music theory 10 levels courses and I hope to purchase them with the next sale if any.


----------



## gtrwll (Oct 24, 2017)

Naoki Ohmori said:


> Anyone knows how often udemy courses go on sale?



Literally all the time, kinda like Waves - at least the programming courses which keep pestering me with sales emails after I enrolled to one of them. Thanks for the tip though Jono, I just might grab this and add it to the pile of things that I'd want to do but don't have the time for


----------



## Tareck117 (Oct 24, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Have to be honest, I'm 50% through the first of three Comprehensive bundles (1, 2 and 3) and understanding more about Music Theory than I have ever before so perhaps they might come in use for someone else that lives at VI-C.
> Jono



Hey ! That is so funny, I just discovered that course today and also bought the 3 bundles because of the discount.

You are liking it so far ? I can't wait to finish work and start it !

P.S. Thanks "new-newsletter" for bringing me here


----------



## ZOZZ (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm just throwing my voice into the ring as well. I've watched all these Jason Allen Music Theory courses on Udemy and they are fantastic. I already knew some theory, including how to read and write music, but I still picked up quite a lot from the Allen courses. Well worth the price when they are on sale. They do go on sale often if you miss it this time around. Also, once you purchase one of his classes he will provide you with codes to buy any of his other classes for 50% off, which usually works out to $10 each. Well worth it. Cheers!


----------



## synapse21 (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for the link! I picked these up as a refresher as well. Love the lifetime access - the Berklee Online course accessibility dies after a year and, although the material was great, it is no longer accessible. :-\


----------



## Joe Maron (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for this post! Also picked them up.


----------



## mac (Oct 25, 2017)

I can't see his £10 bundles on udemy, where should I be looking?


----------



## Joe Maron (Oct 25, 2017)

I just followed Jono’s link


----------



## mac (Oct 25, 2017)

Joe Maron said:


> I just followed Jono’s link



I'm getting £15?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 25, 2017)

Ah it must have gone up. £10 was in a deal! However, there will probably be a deal again or you can still buy it for £15 and not pay £100 or whatever it is full price?


----------



## Joe Maron (Oct 25, 2017)

mac said:


> I'm getting £15?


Weird! I get 10 (USD)!


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 25, 2017)

Jono, this class is even better value (free). However, don't be fooled by the price, its one of the very best theory music classes I've ever taken. Highly recommended. AAA+++
He starts from the beginning takes you deep into composition and with great explanations. When I took the course, it was interactive as well, which it still may be so you can ask lots of questions and get good answers back.
https://www.coursera.org/learn/classical-composition


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 25, 2017)

Thanks for sharing that. I'm going to finish these 9 courses I have paid for first and then have a look at it after.


----------



## gtrwll (Oct 25, 2017)

Joe Maron said:


> Weird! I get 10 (USD)!



10€ here as well. I think their prices vary even when they have sales, depending on your device, time of day and the position of the moon.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 25, 2017)

I spent $30 and got the Music Theory Comprehensive 1 thru 9. It does start at the absolute beginning, and I'm not yet sure at what point it will begin showing me things I don't know. But at that price, it's nice to have the whole set, and his presentation seems very good.


----------



## mac (Oct 25, 2017)

That is strange. This is what I'm seeing. Maybe it's using some kind of sniffer script and sees I'm on a new mac so figures I can afford to pay more. I'm going to try using the decrepit windows laptop we've got in the office tomorrow and see if it charges me £2.50 like the rest of you paupers.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 25, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I spent $30 and got the Music Theory Comprehensive 1 thru 9. It does start at the absolute beginning, and I'm not yet sure at what point it will begin showing me things I don't know. But at that price, it's nice to have the whole set, and his presentation seems very good.



Yeah, I didn’t start this thread for any other reason than beginners may be interested in this. Hopefully there’s something in them for you to learn bit for the likes of me, well worth the money!


----------



## Quasar (Oct 25, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Yeah, I didn’t start this thread for any other reason than beginners may be interested in this. Hopefully there’s something in them for you to learn bit for the likes of me, well worth the money!


Thanks for posting, otherwise I would have been completely unaware of the deal. And BTW, I certainly didn't mean to imply that I'm any sort of "advanced" music theoretician. On a scale of 1-10 with an absolute beginner being a 1 and the late Leonard Bernstein a 10, maybe I'm a 3.5 or something... I'm sure I'll learn much from Jason's series.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 27, 2017)

Jono and synergy, thanks for the recommendations!

I think the £10/$10 price is just for first-time Udemy customers. Once you make a purchase, the sale prices go up to £15/$15.


----------



## mac (Oct 28, 2017)

Kevin Fortin said:


> I think the £10/$10 price is just for first-time Udemy customers. Once you make a purchase, the sale prices go up to £15/$15.



You're on to something. I just tried opening the link in an incognito window and it's £10! I've never purchased from Udemy before, but I have visited it. It must use a cookie to see if your a previous visitor, so pushes the price up. *Sneaky *


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 28, 2017)

I bought each of them for £10 each. I think the sale has just changed. If paying an extra £5 is a problem then I'm sure a sale will happen again!


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Oct 28, 2017)

mac said:


> You're on to something. I just tried opening the link in an incognito window and it's £10! I've never purchased from Udemy before, but I have visited it. It must use a cookie to see if your a previous visitor, so pushes the price up. *Sneaky *


I think what you have to do is make sure you are logged out then add course to basket, then sign in to pay Should stay at 10 that way


----------



## premjj (Aug 21, 2018)

Udemy courses are on sale again, in case anyone has been waiting for the prices to drop.


----------



## Ilko Birov (Aug 23, 2018)

I got the Richard Pryn Trailer Music course the other day, am loving it so far, so would definitely recommend it

Check it out here: https://www.udemy.com/share/1002Y4BUMTdF1bR3w=/


----------



## premjj (Aug 24, 2018)

Ilko Birov said:


> I got the Richard Pryn Trailer Music course the other day, am loving it so far, so would definitely recommend it
> 
> Check it out here: https://www.udemy.com/share/1002Y4BUMTdF1bR3w=/



Thanks for the recommendation. I had already saved it in my wishlist on Udemy. Can go and purchase it with confidence now.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 24, 2018)

Good recommendation, thanks.

A good way to broom the dust from my music theory lessons learned 25 years ago.
Price here (France) is 9.99€ each.
I've put lessons 1-9 in the basket. Any other recommendations ? (I've seen Orchestration lessons)


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 24, 2018)

Quasar said:


> I spent $30 and got the Music Theory Comprehensive 1 thru 9. It does start at the absolute beginning, and I'm not yet sure at what point it will begin showing me things I don't know


I does move at a very slow pace, and there is a lot of rehash of basic concepts...
This is the best course I've taken at Udemy so far. Starts with the basics, but moves along with hands on projects and good teacher feedback. Also includes an explanation and projects using FMod.
https://www.udemy.com/gamemusiccourse/


----------



## Quasar (Aug 24, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> I does move at a very slow pace, and there is a lot of rehash of basic concepts...
> This is the best course I've taken at Udemy so far. Starts with the basics, but moves along with hands on projects and good teacher feedback. Also includes an explanation and projects using FMod.
> https://www.udemy.com/gamemusiccourse/


I gave up on it. He prattles on about nothing, repeats himself endlessly, and moves impossibly slowly... I think he spent 5 whole minutes explaining that one could download a pdf staff paper page and print as an alternative to buying staff paper... It drove me nuts.


----------



## Akarin (Aug 24, 2018)

Ilko Birov said:


> I got the Richard Pryn Trailer Music course the other day, am loving it so far, so would definitely recommend it
> 
> Check it out here: https://www.udemy.com/share/1002Y4BUMTdF1bR3w=/



Even though there is a lot of (newer) offering in the trailer education sector, this is the best course on trailer music I've followed. Everything is broken down into the very details.


----------



## AllanH (Aug 25, 2018)

thank you for the note on the sale. I bought a few as I have a bit of downtime next week. The trailer one looked really good.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 25, 2018)

JPComposer said:


> I did Jonathan Peter's Composition 1&2 on Udemy last year. In fact, the piano sonatina in my signature was my final project for it, and while it may be a bit crappy I knew nothing at the start of the course.
> 
> I decided yesterday that I wanted to try scoring to picture so I bought Askvideo's two Cubase 8 scoring courses, and now I've just got Jason Allen's Scoring bundle for £10! so thanks for the heads up Jono. Along with Alain's courses these'll keep me busy for a year or so.
> 
> Edit:* don't waste your money on the Askvideo Cubase scoring courses - 15 minutes of useful info dragged out over two hours *



I have subs to Groove3, MPV/Ask and I still buy Udemy tutorials. I think a lot has to do with so many instructors who have to compete for viewers. BTW there are also some great free ones on there. Some Udemy videos will come with files.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Aug 25, 2018)

Somebody give me their login so I can view these classes. Thanks.


----------

